# Local dive master shoots 81 pound cubera snapper



## WhackUmStackUm

Dive master Taylor Wachtal shot an 81 lb cubera snapper on the *Patty Barge* (no BS) while on the Niuhi dive charter boat this past weekend. Way to go Taylor!


----------



## tank banger

What a beast!!!


----------



## knot @ Work

Wow 

Good Job that's a Huge Fish...


----------



## gulfbreezetom

Shot it in self defense! That's one big mother.


----------



## Lyin Too

Nice fish, congrats


----------



## Mac1528

WOW!!! Whole lotta snappa there...sweeeetttt!


----------



## MillerTime

Thats an incredible fish to pull off the Patty Barge.


----------



## Mike Moore

That things got a serious grill


----------



## bama6977

She "stoned it" when she went back down to un-hook from the Patty Barge. Shot the fish then swam over and un-hooked. Congrats!!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Holy cow, that thing is a chunk!


----------



## spinfactor

Wow, didn't think fish of that caliber were on the Pattie Barge yet. Good to see the new reef producing fish. Were there lots of fish around the barge?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Brut of a fish - a gnarly lookin' snagglepuss too! Good thing they don't attack humans!


----------



## dustyflair

I bet that tasted as good as an old football.


----------



## Hangover

I hear those things may carry Ciguatera (sp?)


----------



## sealark

Hangover said:


> I hear those things may carry Ciguatera (sp?)


Yes due to there old age and that big good chance that fish has eaten a lot of coral eating fish and could have cigutera.


----------

